# San Pedro/Rancho Palos Verdes (Los Angeles) - Romeo y Julieta Event



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

There's a RyJ event at the San Pedro / Rancho Palos Verdes CLASSIC TOBACCO store Friday, December 19, if anyone local (LOS ANGELES AREA) is interested:


CLASSIC TOBACCO
28390 S Western Ave
Rancho Palos Verdes, CA 90275
(310) 547-1061

EVENT TIME: 4pm - 9pm

I've been once before; they have food, drink, a free cigar or two, specials, raffles, an indoor lounge & outdoor tented area for the event. I won a $200 box of cigars at a previous event there.

Let me know if you plan on attending; I might be convinced to come on out and herf with 'ya.

(I am in no way affiliated with Classic Tobacco)


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Smoke one for me David. See you in January.
Andy


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Will do Andy! :tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

bump, if anyone cares


----------

